# Want to quit new job already...



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

So, I just recently got a new job (that I didn't really want) at the end of April. My older sister, who is a manager at a different branch of the company, suggested I apply since it's similar to call center work, which I was doing at my previous job. I thought may as well apply since it's a good company with benefits and I'd be making $13.50/hr compared to the $12/hr I was making before. I honestly didn't expect to get the job because I botched the first interview and I really wasn't sure if I even wanted to work in another call center-like environment.

Lo and behold, I ended up getting hired. My first week was spent in an onboarding program painfully reminiscent of high school. Now, I've spent the past week and a half in training and I probably won't start taking calls for another couple of weeks due to the sheer amount of information I still have to learn. Every day I hear my coworkers complain about the rude/stupid customers and I was told by a few people that I "WILL get cussed out". The amount of noise from all the calls on a given day is almost unbearable. 

My coworkers are pretty nice, but rather cliquey and loud. There's alot of socializing going on and people seem to find it weird that I'm so focused on working rather than talking. My boss even told me to get up and socialize while I was working on required training modules. No one else seems to be introverted or quiet and I'm wondering how I'm going to fit in. When I work, I work. Small talk is fine every now and again, but I hate being forced to socialize at work. There's another new girl who came after me who everyone seems to love since she's so outgoing and now I think I'm even more out of place.

So, I'm thinking I've made a mistake leaving my old job, which was a simpler, more quiet call center that just involved taking orders and basic customer service. I could keep to myself because most of my coworkers were fairly quiet as well. Unfortunately, I can't leave this new job right away without making my sister look bad and putting my supervisors in a hole because they thought they had the position filled. My sister said to just stay a few months and then put in my two weeks, but I'm wondering why I should waste the company's and my time by working a job that I'm going to quit anyway? I just don't really know what to do... I get so anxious each night before work and I don't know how I will be able to stand three more months of this.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Crap I wish I was getting paid that much an hour. You're getting paid $3 more than me. Anyway, what really helps with my anxiety is putting my goal towards money.* Money is the motivation.*


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm probably the worst person to give you advice on this, but I think if you stayed at the job and continued to stay your quiet, loner self, they would eventually get used to it and not give it a second thought. Maybe your boss will leave you alone after awhile too. Or maybe he will just fire you.. which doesn't sound like the worst thing that could happen since you want to leave anyways. 

That sounds really annoying to have a boss that tells you to socialize. I would think they'd be happy that you just want to do your job and make him money.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

You said your co-workers are nice. At least you're not stuck with a bunch of douchebags like I was at my last job.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Farideh said:


> Crap I wish I was getting paid that much an hour. You're getting paid $3 more than me. Anyway, what really helps with my anxiety is putting my goal towards money.* Money is the motivation.*


You've got a good point there. It's not a bad paying job for sure. I think I'll try to keep that in mind at work and see if it helps me get through the day.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

nomi said:


> I'm probably the worst person to give you advice on this, but I think if you stayed at the job and continued to stay your quiet, loner self, they would eventually get used to it and not give it a second thought. Maybe your boss will leave you alone after awhile too. Or maybe he will just fire you.. which doesn't sound like the worst thing that could happen since you want to leave anyways.
> 
> That sounds really annoying to have a boss that tells you to socialize. I would think they'd be happy that you just want to do your job and make him money.


That's actually not a bad idea. My previous two jobs I got away with being quiet because I was a hard worker and I stayed on task. It's just hard when people constantly comment on how quiet I'm being and everyone there seems like they are best friends with each other. It's kinda weird that I even got the job considering that they seem like they hire outgoing and talkative people. And it's also weird considering my boss constantly has to tell everyone that customers are waiting to be helped while everyone is off talking to each other.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Mattsy94 said:


> You said your co-workers are nice. At least you're not stuck with a bunch of douchebags like I was at my last job.


Yeah, that's one positive about it. But then again, I've only been there for a couple of weeks, so who knows how they will be later on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would wait it out. Could it get worse? Maybe but it could also get better. The good thing is you can't lose in this situation. If this job doesn't work out I'm sure you could get that old job back or something similar if not better.


----------

